# Total NOOB



## MultipleSarcasm (15/7/15)

Hey Guys

I need help please ! This is not for myself but for my dad. He wants to quit smoking and we suggested that he starts vaping. This however leaves us with the dilemma, where to start? What do we need, what device to buy, what e-liquid to use etc...


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (15/7/15)

Are his cigarettes high on nicotine? That would influence the strength of the juice you need to get. Coming off cigs, you need to kill the nicotine cravings to increase the chances of success. Eventhough I was on very low nicotine cigs, I started off with 18mg juice, worked for me!

Do you have any retail outlets that stock vaping products where you can maybe try a product, or will you be doing an online order?

I would think it's important for him to be happy with how it "draws"; the tight draw (mouth to lung) that emulates smoking will probably be a requirement for him to wean off the cigs.

Off the bat, I would say an Aspire Nautilus Mini with a iStick 30W would do the trick. Not sure of your budget, but that will set him back about R900. Subox Kit will also be an option, but that's just what others are saying, can't vouch for it as I have very little experience with it.

If you are on a really tight budget, R500 could get him a Twisp starter kit (sacrilege, I know  ), but the tight draw and juice that comes with it, worked for me.... for the first week....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MultipleSarcasm (15/7/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Are his cigarettes high on nicotine? That would influence the strength of the juice you need to get. Coming off cigs, you need to kill the nicotine cravings to increase the chances of success. Eventhough I was on very low nicotine cigs, I started off with 18mg juice, worked for me!
> 
> Do you have any retail outlets that stock vaping products where you can maybe try a product, or will you be doing an online order?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for replying, much appreciated. My dad is currently smoking camel lights (not sure what the nicotine fix is on it). I'm going to order online, can you perhaps suggest a reliable site/store? I'm not really on a tight budget and would like a good quality product, even if it means paying a little bit more. I'll look at the Aspire Nautilus Mini! Thanks again


----------



## ashTZA (15/7/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Off the bat, I would say an Aspire Nautilus Mini with a iStick 30W would do the trick
> *snip*
> If you are on a really tight budget, R500 could get him a Twisp starter kit (sacrilege, I know  ), but the tight draw and juice that comes with it, worked for me.... for the first week....



Agree on the Naut + iStick.

I'm gonna interject that if you want a cheapy; rather than a twist: better off going for something like vapemob's titan-pro-bc-kit or similar;
It looks pretty much like the twist; except its a decent(well you can do alot worse for R460.00) bottom coil device that doesn't spit hot love-juice into your mouth like the twist's top coil does.


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Yip, as @ElGuapoSupremo say, an iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus and some spare BVC coils should do the trick. It is a tried and tested setup and works for my wife. The Subox Mini kit is also a great setup and making inroads as our recommended starter setup. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

As to a store, there are many. Maybe www.vapourmountain.co.za as you will get good juices there too. Start off at 18 mg and maybe VM4 and Berry Blaze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jakey (15/7/15)

Hey @MultipleSarcasm maybe you can have a look at this 

posthttp://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
A well thought out piece by @free3dom. All the best, its worth it putting in the effort for ur dad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (15/7/15)

I see @Andre beat me to recommending that post


----------



## shabbar (15/7/15)

+1 for sub box mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/7/15)

IStick and mini nautilus is a trusted and proven combo. I recommend vm4 in 18mg as a start but get something jn lower nic as well in a 10ml just jn case

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (15/7/15)

MultipleSarcasm said:


> Thank you for replying, much appreciated. My dad is currently smoking camel lights (not sure what the nicotine fix is on it). I'm going to order online, can you perhaps suggest a reliable site/store? I'm not really on a tight budget and would like a good quality product, even if it means paying a little bit more. I'll look at the Aspire Nautilus Mini! Thanks again


Efun top.com has the kbox and melo subtank for about $33.00 +free shipping a.Good luck w/ dad!


----------



## Russell (15/7/15)

I recomend the liqua variety pack of juices to start out.
It has 10 x 10ml juices of different flavors.
It's a nice way to find out what your preferences are at a reasonable price.
The worst thing for me is having a full 30ml juice that I don't like and won't use again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Russell (15/7/15)

I agree with the Nautilus mini as a being a great device to start on.
You may concidder the aspire CF VV 1650mah battery too.
It's a great combo.


----------



## DarkSide (15/7/15)

MultipleSarcasm said:


> Thank you for replying, much appreciated. My dad is currently smoking camel lights (not sure what the nicotine fix is on it). I'm going to order online, can you perhaps suggest a reliable site/store? I'm not really on a tight budget and would like a good quality product, even if it means paying a little bit more. I'll look at the Aspire Nautilus Mini! Thanks again



Oh those Camel Lights (6mg), many years wasted on this, I agree with the learned forum members, 18mg to start, will kill those cravings, 12mg then onto 6mg, a good journey to start on, and I wish you and your Dad the best of luck!


----------



## Silver (15/7/15)

Hi @MultipleSarcasm 
You doing a great thing for your dad!
He is a lucky dad to have a daughter that has gone to the trouble of signing up on a forum and asking advice on gear. 

The recommendatiions on this thread are great

I can also vouch for the Aspire Mini Nautilus with 1.8 ohm BVC coils. Great flavour and a good mouth to lung draw (like smoking a cig). As for the battery device, the iStick30 is great but i just find it a bit small in the hand. I prefer the 50W version. Its not that much more expensive and has double the battery life and feels more comfortable in the hand. 

I would also agree to start with 18mg strength juices. My advice is to get a few different juices. If you go to Vapour Mountain, you can get sample sized 10ml bottles to try several flavours. Get a few. Getting the right juice that he really enjoys is the key to getting him to switch to vaping. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/7/15)

Ego One kit from Skyblue? Comes with 2 free liquids, extra pack of coils, & free delivery. So everything you need to get started for around R750. Can't remember exact price but @Derick or @Melinda can confirm. My friend got this and it's quite awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Russell said:


> I recomend the liqua variety pack of juices to start out.
> It has 10 x 10ml juices of different flavors.
> It's a nice way to find out what your preferences are at a reasonable price.
> The worst thing for me is having a full 30ml juice that I don't like and won't use again.


I think this may be the 1st post on here that even mentions the Liqua range i have tried a couple but founb the treimissu quite nice the vanilla and capuchina is horrible unless i got a very bad batch


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Authentic Liqua is quite nice juice... the problem is there is a ton of fake Liqua being sold... if you want to try REAL LIQUA then buy it from one of our Ecigssa Vendors... not sure if any of them other than Vapour Mountain sell it.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/liqua-smoking-juice/


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Authentic Liqua is quite nice juice... the problem is there is a ton of fake Liqua being sold... if you want to try REAL LIQUA then buy it from one of our Ecigssa Vendors... not sure if any of them other than Vapour Mountain sell it.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/liqua-smoking-juice/


will have to look into this as at the moent im a bit buggered on the vaping budget either that or go back to stinkies .... i think not


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> will have to look into this as at the moent im a bit buggered on the vaping budget either that or go back to stinkies .... i think not



I should think not! 

What flavours do you enjoy or is it still too soon on the vaping journey to tell?


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I should think not!
> 
> What flavours do you enjoy or is it still too soon on the vaping journey to tell?



way to early to tell pretty much stuck with what i bought when i got the twisp edge My Subox mini kit is on its way a pressie from my friend in the UK that i converted the same day i started 
We bough the twisp juice 1 bottle Rebel and a Bottle Blueberry They ran oot in a week and a half then tried the Liqua Tirramisu which was nice and also the Twisp Caffe Latte which i really liked as well 

then tried the Liqua vannila and the Capucchino which is really bad or a fake but really gemors getting low on a nwe bottle of rebel as that was all i could find before i discovered the forum 

I am looking forward to going to Skyblue next week bit iffy about Vape king due to negative reviews but i could be wrong I would like to go the DIY route as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> way to early to tell pretty much stuck with what i bought when i got the twisp edge My Subox mini kit is on its way a pressie from my friend in the UK that i converted the same day i started
> We bough the twisp juice 1 bottle Rebel and a Bottle Blueberry They ran oot in a week and a half then tried the Liqua Tirramisu which was nice and also the Twisp Caffe Latte which i really liked as well
> 
> then tried the Liqua vannila and the Capucchino which is really bad or a fake but really gemors getting low on a nwe bottle of rebel as that was all i could find before i discovered the forum
> ...



DIY is a good way to go if you are a patient type and don't mind trying and trying again and again... DIY isn't for me but it can save a fortune so that's a good way to go.

Don't give up on Vape King.. they are still one of my favourite vendors and they have a good selection of juice tasting and a BIG range of hardware!


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> DIY is a good way to go if you are a patient type and don't mind trying and trying again and again... DIY isn't for me but it can save a fortune so that's a good way to go.
> 
> Don't give up on Vape King.. they are still one of my favourite vendors and they have a good selection of juice tasting and a BIG range of hardware!


will probbably pop in there next week sometime they on route to my second home just down the road bet you know what im talking about lol


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> way to early to tell pretty much stuck with what i bought when i got the twisp edge My Subox mini kit is on its way a pressie from my friend in the UK that i converted the same day i started
> We bough the twisp juice 1 bottle Rebel and a Bottle Blueberry They ran oot in a week and a half then tried the Liqua Tirramisu which was nice and also the Twisp Caffe Latte which i really liked as well
> 
> then tried the Liqua vannila and the Capucchino which is really bad or a fake but really gemors getting low on a nwe bottle of rebel as that was all i could find before i discovered the forum
> ...


@Eequinox If you have the time and patience take off the cap and the drip nozzle on the Liqua vanilla juice and if possible pour half out into another empty bottle. Let them sit in a dark cupboard for a few days. Squeeze or shake the bottle at least twice a day. This might help tone down the flavour a bit. When I bought my first vanilla Liqua juice I also could not vape it as is and had to let it air for a few days before I could vape it. The longer you let it air the better/smoother it becomes. I presume you are using the 18mg Liqua?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Eequinox If you have the time and patience take off the cap and the drip nozzle on the Liqua vanilla juice and if possible pour half out into another empty bottle. Let them sit in a dark cupboard for a few days. Squeeze or shake the bottle at least twice a day. This might help tone down the flavour a bit. When I bought my first vanilla Liqua juice I also could not vape it as is and had to let it air for a few days before I could vape it. The longer you let it air the better/smoother it becomes. I presume you are using the 18mg Liqua?


it's the 0.8 vanilla and a bottle 0.8 cappuccino they both taste lika parrafin to me lol will give that a bash right now and report back on this in a few days


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> it's the 0.8 vanilla and a bottle 0.8 cappuccino they both taste lika parrafin to me lol will give that a bash right now and report back on this in a few days


LoL parrrafin I also got a strong chemical taste straight off the bat as well. Give the bottle a good shake, sometimes there is separation between the components in the juice. I’ve not seen the 0.8 on the Liqua range only 18mg and 0mg, but then my knowledge is still limited. I’ve had to do this to premium (Import) juice as well but for the past few months I’ve only been vaping locally produced juice. Our local mixologists have come leaps and bounds in terms of quality.

BTW I should have mentioned in my first post that if your Liqua is a fake I would not bother trying to vape it. You never know what chemicals they`ve put in there.


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> LoL parrrafin I also got a strong chemical taste straight off the bat as well. Give the bottle a good shake, sometimes there is separation between the components in the juice. I’ve not seen the 0.8 on the Liqua range only 18mg and 0mg, but then my knowledge is still limited. I’ve had to do this to premium (Import) juice as well but for the past few months I’ve only been vaping locally produced juice. Our local mixologists have come leaps and bounds in terms of quality.
> 
> BTW I should have mentioned in my first post that if your Liqua is a fake I would not bother trying to vape it. You never know what chemicals they`ve put in there.


is there a way to tell if its fake or not ?


----------



## Lim (12/8/15)

If you have an original, and try vape it , there is most likely a difference in taste, but other than that, it is very hard to tell the diff now days from just the look because the cloners will make most effort to clone 100% of the look. 

If you can't get it from a reliable resource, it is always advised to test it before order in bigger quantity. 

now days even five pawns have fakes, and there is no telling from the box and the bottles. but the taste was different


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Lim said:


> If you have an original, and try vape it , there is most likely a difference in taste, but other than that, it is very hard to tell the diff now days from just the look because the cloners will make most effort to clone 100% of the look.
> 
> If you can't get it from a reliable resource, it is always advised to test it before order in bigger quantity.
> 
> now days even five pawns have fakes, and there is no telling from the box and the bottles. but the taste was different


will be hard to test them considering they are the first time i tried it so doubt i will be buying that again but am tempted to get the tirramisu again cant remember how to spell it


----------



## Lim (12/8/15)

it is always advisable to join a vape meet or vape with friends, so you can share info, try out juices and prevent from possible pitfall. Also it is a great chance to get to know people


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Lim said:


> it is always advisable to join a vape meet or vape with friends, so you can share info, try out juices and prevent from possible pitfall. Also it is a great chance to get to know people


I had just joined here too late and missed the last meet i live in MIdrand and it was just down the road from me hoping there is a meet soon would love to meet and greet the people there


----------



## Lim (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> I had just joined here too late and missed the last meet i live in MIdrand and it was just down the road from me hoping there is a meet soon would love to meet and greet the people there



I think there is one at end of each month. If you dont have a dripper, try get one, that makes trying of juices much easier


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

budget will not allow for that right now  but will see how it goes


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> budget will not allow for that right now  but will see how it goes



Seeing you are near Fourways go to Vape King and ask for @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo and tell her Rob Fisher sent you and choose a dripper from their big selection (ask for advice) and they will send the bill to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kev mac (13/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> will have to look into this as at the moent im a bit buggered on the vaping budget either that or go back to stinkies .... i think not


Don't know how much smokes are in S.A. but usually the difference will pay for the mod + tank. They're 10 dollars a pack in Rhode Island so I could buy a mod a week and still save.lol luck to dad!


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing you are near Fourways go to Vape King and ask for @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo and tell her Rob Fisher sent you and choose a dripper from their big selection (ask for advice) and they will send the bill to me.


thank you so much dude you rock i will contact the guys shortly thanks a million


----------



## NicoleJ (13/8/15)

Hi everyone, not sure where to post this but what do you guys think of the veritas RDA? Dont know if the tug boat or any other is better?


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

NicoleJ said:


> Hi everyone, not sure where to post this but what do you guys think of the veritas RDA? Dont know if the tug boat or any other is better?


Hi @NicoleJ, most welcome to the forum. The little bit I remember being said of the Veritas on here was all good. Think more a flavour dripper than huge clouds. Used to be a favourite of @VandaL too. Think @Alex have or had one. Here is a build video he posted: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/quick-3min-veritas-build-video.t4618/

If you feel like it, please take a moment to introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

